# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Đấu giá >  Thước kẹp Mitutoyo

## tinhphong

Hàng chính hãng nhé các bác
không hộp
Mới 99,99%
Hàng của em thì các bác yên tâm rồi
Giá 1.000.000đ
Bác nào cần ới e

----------

